# PFO Closure



## Dee Russell (Apr 4, 2008)

One of my physicians states that he uses fluoroscopy when doing the PFO closure (93580). Can I bill the fluoroscopy (71090-26) seperately?


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 7, 2008)

That 71090 code would not be appropriate.  If you glance below the code 93580 (in the Professional Edition), it states "includes any contrast injections."  My thought is that fluoro is inherent based on that statement, at least from the pro-fee perspective.


----------

